# Should I gain?



## platinumpuzzy (Aug 8, 2007)

I am soooooo confused!! I am being approached from everywhere on conflicting advice about gaining some weight. Naturally, family & friends and medical professionals want me to LOSE weight and my fans want me to GAIN it. Society says I am fat, the bbw world calls me a "PLUMPER -not quite fat enough" HELP!!
HERE ARE MY STATS:
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 269

I don't have a problem with my size and don't want to lose and REFUSE to diet and deny myself the food I want to eat. Please feel free to respond with YOUR advice!!  Here is a picture of me so you can see my size better!


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, if it's for the fans...  
This seems like a good idea from an economic perspective as you'll probably start increasing your fanbase and as long as your body doesn't self destruct at the prospect of putting on a few pounds you should come out ahead. 
The fact that you're even asking for advice seems to me like you already have a pretty good idea what you want to do and are just trying to get some affirmation/attention. So go for it.

btw, your myspace link needs a little touch-up, there's an extra "myspace.com" in there.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 8, 2007)

If you want to gain weight, you should gain weight. You all ready expressed your views on yourself losing weight. That's the simplest way to put it.

I think if you really want to eat what you want, and just live a happy, worry-as-little-as-possible (so-to-speak....) life, then do it. If you gain weight, you gain weight. If you lose weight, you will lose weight. You are all ready a very pretty woman, so it's not a matter of becoming "sexier" or "more attractive" if you gain weight. Albeit, even _*will*_ admit that nothing turns me on more than a woman that likes to gain weight.

Do as you please, and live a happy life. That's the most important thing. You should _never_ gain weight solely based on "fan" letters to you. After all, all you are to them is a sex object. Unless, of course, that's all you want to be to them.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 8, 2007)

If you don't want to lose, great. Don't 

Do you want to gain, is the question. If yes, then do it. If no, then don't. If maybe, then just focus on keeping active if you want, and certainly don't restrict yourself from eating anything.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

you need to shut out all these people throwing advice at you and just do whatever you're comfortable with. i agree with everyone who says that if YOU want to gain for YOU then by all means, do it! it is your body and you should be happy with what you're doing. however, if your doctors or whatever want you to lose for a serious health reason, that should come first.


----------



## dedhart (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I think you need to ask yourself what it is you really want, and why. I can understand you feel like your between two worlds and don't quite fit in in either one, but I think you look gorgeous and you shouldn't change for anyone but yourself. I'm certainly not one to recommend unhealthy eating habits, but whatever changes you may make, please keep it in moderation as it can be very unhealthy to lose or gain too much weight too quickly. Consider your own health and happiness and don't put too much stock in others who tell you that you should change. Well thats my advice anyways.


----------



## Robbie G. (Aug 8, 2007)

By all means YES! You look wonderfully fat right now and a few more pounds will definetly improve what's already some curvy goodness.Remember,be yourself and enjoy the pleasure knowing fat is where it's at.All the best and take care.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

Obviously you should not alter your body because of what someone else says. Also some of your fans calling for you to gain might not have your best interests at heart or might not be all that objective on the matter. If you are happy and healthy just the way you are it doesn't really make sense to change. But whatever you do just make sure it's what you want.


----------



## BigRon (Aug 9, 2007)

You would definitely look even more beautiful. Keep gaining!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

well if you're prepared to ask fat-positive strangers it sounds like you've already decided to gain and just need affirmation of your decision, I'd say do what is going to make you happy because you are the only person worth giving a damn about


----------



## mossystate (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmmmm..sounds to me that you almost feel like you are being held hostage by the thought that if you do not gain, your admirers might feel let down. That is about the WORST reason to even think about gaining weight. You said you like your weight, so , seems like keeping things as they are runs less of a risk of you never being ' ok ' in the eyes of people who really do not even exist..in a way. At the end of the day, they do not live in your body ...you do. 

But, if your post was just you wanting men to get all hot and bothered and tell you to YESYESYES GAIN..then.....nevermind what I just said.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 9, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Hmmmm.. *snip*
> 
> But, if your post was just you wanting men to get all hot and bothered and tell you to YESYESYES GAIN..then.....nevermind what I just said.




NOOooooooooooo.... couldn't be that. No way. 

And it isn't veiled paysite advertising either... Nope.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 9, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> NOOooooooooooo.... couldn't be that. No way.
> 
> And it isn't veiled paysite advertising either... Nope.



LOL..I know...I was being VERY generous.. ...


but, my post was mostly for the men out and about who only think about their ****s..never about an actual human being..


----------



## mossystate (Aug 9, 2007)

i'm just jealous..my puzzy is only gold..


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 9, 2007)

At the end of the day, it is your body, and you should do whatever you feel comfortable with. Make your own decisions. Personally I think you look great as you are!


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 9, 2007)

platinumpuzzy - troubadours has already said exactly what I thought! And judging by your own text, it seems like you already have an answer:

"I don't have a problem with my size and don't want to lose and REFUSE to diet and deny myself the food I want to eat."

As for the fans - - - Tell them to take it or leave it?  Remember, it's your body, not anyone else's. Don't do anything you don't want to, just for the sake of others.

I think you look lovely just as you are! However, I suppose you'd still look lovely IF you decided to put on some weight. It's your choice, and I wish you good luck, whatever you decide to do!

/ CuslonGodibb



platinumpuzzy said:


> I am soooooo confused!! I am being approached from everywhere on conflicting advice about gaining some weight. Naturally, family & friends and medical professionals want me to LOSE weight and my fans want me to GAIN it. Society says I am fat, the bbw world calls me a "PLUMPER -not quite fat enough" HELP!!
> HERE ARE MY STATS:
> Height: 5'6"
> Weight: 269
> ...


 


troubadours said:


> you need to shut out all these people throwing advice at you and just do whatever you're comfortable with. i agree with everyone who says that if YOU want to gain for YOU then by all means, do it! it is your body and you should be happy with what you're doing. however, if your doctors or whatever want you to lose for a serious health reason, that should come first.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 9, 2007)

I really don't think anyone will ever come up with a name on here as good as PlatinumPuzzy.


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2007)

mossystate said:


> But, if your post was just you wanting men to get all hot and bothered and tell you to YESYESYES GAIN..then.....nevermind what I just said.



how dare you, mo! no one ever does that! never! it would be so transparent! so transparent that even the guys would notice...oh. right.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> And it isn't veiled paysite advertising either... Nope.



Well, yes, that thought had occured to me as well. But I am trying to be nicer in the weight room.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 9, 2007)

Contemplating changing my name to Diamond Dick............


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm echoing what troubadours (Featuring Yung Joc... You are so getting reps for that...   ) and KHAANNNNNN! said.
It is truly your choice whether or not you should do so, and that should be the major thing to take into account.
On my own note, I think you are attractive the way you are. You shouldn't change solely for your fans on one extreme, but you also don't have to change necessarily for the other direction for health or otherwise (An adjustment in living can compensate without causing lost weight).
Try your best in whatever way you decide to tip at on the scale to be healthy in someway.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 9, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Contemplating changing my name to Diamond Dick............



But..you know..that means a Bedazzler will be used on your...thing....brace yourself.....


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll be laughing at Mossy's comment all night. Wish I could add to your rep for sale.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 9, 2007)

Frankly, I'm puzzled. 

As you might know, I am new to moderating the Weight Board. I know, historically, people who don't have the Weight Board "mindset" come here and criticize the posters - but I thought that had been addressed and the issue laid to rest.

But apparently I was wrong. 

The Weight Board is becoming the Hyde Park of fat fantasy. Members are jumping on people who post _on-topic_ threads on the appropriate board. It's not subtle - it's hostile, and often alienates people who want or need this board for issues they may be struggling with.

Members shouldn't take it upon themselves to be judge and jury when they don't like the content of someone's post or when they suspect the poster isn't sincere. The personal attacks need to stop.

I'd like to suggest that if you have an issue with a post, or with the poster, feel free to report that post and let the Mods handle it, if it needs handling. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Frankly, I'm puzzled.



Actually, I'm a bit puzzled as well. Other than the bit of teasing for the risque choice of screen name and the possibility of this being a subtle paysite ad, I'm really not seeing much hostility. 

If this is directed at me, I've personally been trying to be much kinder and gentler and giving people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## scarab (Aug 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Frankly, I'm puzzled.
> 
> As you might know, I am new to moderating the Weight Board. I know, historically, people who don't have the Weight Board "mindset" come here and criticize the posters - but I thought that had been addressed and the issue laid to rest.
> 
> ...




Thank you for bringing this up... I use to think that this forum was a safe haven for FAs and feeders alike, but I quickly discovered that this wasn't the case. I tend not to post here because I know I will be judged and criticized. If I wanted that, all I'd have to do is just step outside my door into the fat phobic world we live in and wait for an attack...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 9, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Actually, I'm a bit puzzled as well. Other than the bit of teasing for the risque choice of screen name and the possibility of this being a subtle paysite ad, I'm really not seeing much hostility.
> 
> If this is directed at me, I've personally been trying to be much kinder and gentler and giving people the benefit of the doubt.



Jack, no, it absolutely was not directed at you. And it wasn't simply about this thread, but some posts here triggered my reaction.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 9, 2007)

scarab said:


> Thank you for bringing this up... I use to think that this forum was a safe haven for FAs and feeders alike, but I quickly discovered that this wasn't the case. I tend not to post here because I know I will be judged and criticized. If I wanted that, all I'd have to do is just step outside my door into the fat phobic world we live in and wait for an attack...



scarab, we're working on it. Stick around, please!


----------



## palndrm (Aug 9, 2007)

yet another example of a paysite vixen assuming the weight board is nothing but a forum for simple-minded, drooling, fat-crazed buffoons. Now excuse me while I wipe my mouth.


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2007)

words heeded, sove! i never want to go against my tomato gal.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 9, 2007)

"To gain or not to gain that is the question" or so you think when the real question is what will make YOU happy, that is all that matters in the long run you are the only person that you can not hide from.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> words heeded, sove! i never want to go against my tomato gal.



Y'er a peach. And this time of year, that's suuuweet!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Jack, no, it absolutely was not directed at you. And it wasn't simply about this thread, but some posts here triggered my reaction.



Ah, okay. Cool.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Frankly, I'm puzzled.
> 
> As you might know, I am new to moderating the Weight Board. I know, historically, people who don't have the Weight Board "mindset" come here and criticize the posters - but I thought that had been addressed and the issue laid to rest.
> 
> ...



I just want to mention that less than 40 minutes after posting the above, I received the following comment:



> THANK YOU! I am new here, but I wondered if this was a board where people just en masse devour anyone they consider weaker. Makes new people feel afraid to open our mouths, except in the most superficial way. Nice to see others noticing as well!



I did get permission before posting this, btw. And she isn't someone who posted in this thread.

It really does reinforce what I was trying to say.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I just want to mention that less than 40 minutes after posting the above, I received the following comment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that, Randi. 

I fully agree with what you said, and I've said as much a few times in the past. For this board to function more in the way it was intended it needs more conversation and exchange (yes, that encompasses pro and con), and less "fun at the expense of..."


----------



## Russ2d (Aug 10, 2007)

> Thank you for bringing this up... I use to think that this forum was a safe haven for FAs and feeders alike, but I quickly discovered that this wasn't the case. I tend not to post here because I know I will be judged and criticized. If I wanted that, all I'd have to do is just step outside my door into the fat phobic world we live in and wait for an attack...



Exactly right Scarab. I joined this board a long time ago and frankly it sucks. You would think that the "weight board" would be a celebration of feeders and feedees and fantasy; skinny girls getting fatter, fat women getting super fat, from simple feeding and eating scenarios all the way up to force feeding and the like. 

No instead FAs dilute their posted desires and fantasies, if they share them at all, and clarify everything with a pandering defense while waiting for the first offended one to attack or the ever present parental diatribe to check their desires.

I think it goes without saying that the original poster of this thread is transparently not legit. The plug has been made, so be it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry, but when paysite models post "gosh, should i gain, boys?" types of messages on the Weight Board - especially when they participate in these boards in no other way up to this point - I really don't see it as anything more than subtle or indirect website advertising.

I responded differently to someone named Gabi yesterday who posted an announcement that she was planning on gaining weight, but realized today she also is a new paysite model. I wouldn't have wasted my time responding if I'd known.. though I'm still curious for a description of "gracious gaining." 

Sorry if I stepped on anyone's toes... I do think it's interesting neither of these ladies has yet to respond back to their own threads.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with ThatFatGirl. It is kind of irritating to find out that the nice positive thought out post you did turns out to be nothing but a response to thinly veiled paysite ad.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 10, 2007)

I understand all that, but the best plan of action in a case like that is to report the post and let the mods handle it.

It isn't so much the attack on the original poster but the overall tone of the board when these pile-ons occur.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I understand all that, but the best plan of action in a case like that is to report the post and let the mods handle it.
> 
> It isn't so much the attack on the original poster but the overall tone of the board when these pile-ons occur.



ah! I honestly, truly, did not realize that was an option, Sovery. Truly. I used to never comment on this stuff, and then lately, it just seems...I don't know. 5 pages of SURE! and well-thought-out answers, like TFGirl mention, seemed...I don't know. Rubs me the wrong way. Mind you, I'm not the only person here and my opinion isn't any more important than anyone else's. Well, it is. To me.  But I see your point. That's why my snark came out (and my thread was more out of fun than revenge--didn't even know this one was still going on when I posted it). I'm a proponent of the weight board. May not be my thing all the time, but it is for a lot of other people and either way, I agree it should be here. Maybe that's why I'm so bothered when it's being, as I see it, horribly manipulated.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> ah! I honestly, truly, did not realize that was an option, Sovery. Truly. I used to never comment on this stuff, and then lately, it just seems...I don't know. 5 pages of SURE! and well-thought-out answers, like TFGirl mention, seemed...I don't know. Rubs me the wrong way. Mind you, I'm not the only person here and my opinion isn't any more important than anyone else's. Well, it is. To me.  But I see your point. That's why my snark came out (and my thread was more out of fun than revenge--didn't even know this one was still going on when I posted it). I'm a proponent of the weight board. May not be my thing all the time, but it is for a lot of other people and either way, I agree it should be here. Maybe that's why I'm so bothered when it's being, as I see it, horribly manipulated.


 I'd seen this thread start yesterday and my immediate reaction was  but when I saw that Jes had stepped in I was all Oh Boy. Jes don't be contrite; you are always a gem.


----------



## Spinalcombo (Aug 10, 2007)

For quite a while on this board I have seen a lot of needlees snarky comments.

Quite a few times I have also witnessed a moderator show up and make a couple of bold statements followed up by a plethora of posters asking if it is they who the moderator dares address.

Rather than hand out any kind of reprimand to their pal, the moderator goes all soppy-eyed and with a quick "aww I wasn't talkin about you sweetie" the pathway is once again open for these bores to induce the rolling eyes again.

If the comments in this thread are to be believed than it appears absolutely no one is to blame for the path it took.

Truth is, there are and they wont be.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2007)

hmmn.

well, i knew i was one of the people in question, and i heeded the mod's words.

so i'm outside your comment, i guess. 

it is what it is. and we'll all try to behave.


----------



## Addmore (Aug 10, 2007)

... by all means :happy:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 10, 2007)

Spinalcombo said:


> Quite a few times I have also witnessed a moderator show up and make a couple of bold statements followed up by a plethora of posters asking if it is they who the moderator dares address.
> 
> Rather than hand out any kind of reprimand to their pal, the moderator goes all soppy-eyed and with a quick "aww I wasn't talkin about you sweetie" the pathway is once again open for these bores to induce the rolling eyes again.



Evidently this is directed at me because I was the only one in this thread that asked if SoVerySoft's comments was about anything I posted. 

I know my sense of humor is a little out there and I have been outspoken in the past about having little patience for people that put their fetishes over the well being of others. But I have been making an effort to be much more mellow and giving people the benefit of the doubt. Which isn't easy when the martyrs start popping out of the woodwork.


----------



## Pink (Aug 10, 2007)

Just tossing this in but not all of us pay-site girl post in areas other than the paysite board just to advertise our sites. Some do but not everyone. I recently posted a pic in the thread "show us your sexiest pic in clothes" and I really debated before doing that. Just for the reason that I don't want ppl to think I only contributed to draw in members. I did not post in the "show your sexiest nude pics" for the same reason. 
Me choosing to gain or not to has nothing to do with my site. It's my life just the same as someone who doesn't have a pay-site. I have gained quite a bit since I started out and it's more a thing of not feeling like I have to diet anymore to be pretty or accepted than it is anything to do with gaining more pounds or fans.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 10, 2007)

Spinalcombo said:


> For quite a while on this board I have seen a lot of needlees snarky comments.
> 
> Quite a few times I have also witnessed a moderator show up and make a couple of bold statements followed up by a plethora of posters asking if it is they who the moderator dares address.
> 
> ...



Well since I'm the primary Mod who's done the work on this board until now, you can address me directly and tell me who you think I've avoided? Jack was NOT the problem in this thread - he asked, he was answered. Generally the people who are being addressed know they were the ones doing it, and never ask. 

Soppy-eyed is hardly something I've been accused of, and if I told someone in thread that they were not the issue, then they weren't.

And again, the message that Randi left was more specifically about the overall tone and habit on the WB of the "pile on". One person leaves snark, second person adds on because "now it's ok" and then the ball is rolling and the thread is lost. 

Do I think this poster was sincere? No, and that's based on more than just this thread. 

But people who are new here, or thinking about posting and ARE sincere don't know the dynamic that could be at work/paysite advertising aspect, etc. They don't know that this isn't a person who's honestly come to a crossroads and when they post about it the thread degrades rapidly and becomes a wasteland. This has become part and parcel of what occurs here and it's not clever or funny, it's hostile and annoying when there is a board specifically created for these topics (to keep other boards FREE of them) and it's STILL not a safe environment to share them. 

It's about the TONE here, not only this thread. This is something Randi and I are trying to address and change, but with the spirit of "least moderation is best moderation" on the boards, it can really only be done via discussion. So here we are. 

If you have a problem with any moderation on these boards (and this is for anyone, anytime) then you are free to contact Conrad about your issues. I encourage you to do so. If you have something nice to say, that would be good as well so the poor man hears more than just complaints all the time. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Aug 10, 2007)

It strikes me that asking "should I gain weight?" on a weight-gain forum rather implies that you have an idea of the answer that you want to get before you asked the question...


----------



## Rowan (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes...get FAT FAT FAT...

good lord...what exactly are you looking for here? To be honest...be the size you feel comfortable with, because you will find them on both spectrums here. Asking you to stay your size or smaller...or to gain to a massive size. To be honest...id hate for you to do something you didnt want to do for the sake of others. Do what you feel comfortable with.


Just saying.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 10, 2007)

Pink said:


> Just tossing this in but not all of us pay-site girl post in areas other than the paysite board just to advertise our sites. Some do but not everyone. I recently posted a pic in the thread "show us your sexiest pic in clothes" and I really debated before doing that. Just for the reason that I don't want ppl to think I only contributed to draw in members. I did not post in the "show your sexiest nude pics" for the same reason.
> Me choosing to gain or not to has nothing to do with my site. It's my life just the same as someone who doesn't have a pay-site. I have gained quite a bit since I started out and it's more a thing of not feeling like I have to diet anymore to be pretty or accepted than it is anything to do with gaining more pounds or fans.




You hot sexy thing you...i posted there and no longer endorse any sites i was on...

so rock on with your bad self and screw what anyone else thinks!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 10, 2007)

I gave a two part answer to the OP's post. The first part was mainly for other women who are serious about such things, and might feel torn. The second part was for the OP. I understand the frustration of the mods. Lots of thread in this forum get that pile-on treatment. I guess I was kind of puzzled why this one in particular set off such a reprimand ( even understanding the reason for it ). Last pile-on that broke the camels' back?..if so...understood. Yes, it is easy to 'join the fun', and at least this one did not last for 25 pages, which had damned near all of Dims participating ( well known and lesser knowns ). Now, I will be vigilant and more people will be as well. Veiled, or outright snark.. maybe Dims goes through cycles.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 10, 2007)

Pink said:


> Just tossing this in but not all of us pay-site girl post in areas other than the paysite board just to advertise our sites. Some do but not everyone. I recently posted a pic in the thread "show us your sexiest pic in clothes" and I really debated before doing that. Just for the reason that I don't want ppl to think I only contributed to draw in members. I did not post in the "show your sexiest nude pics" for the same reason.
> Me choosing to gain or not to has nothing to do with my site. It's my life just the same as someone who doesn't have a pay-site. I have gained quite a bit since I started out and it's more a thing of not feeling like I have to diet anymore to be pretty or accepted than it is anything to do with gaining more pounds or fans.




The first part of that?..some of us can tell the difference between those who do..those who don't...

This was a nice post...


----------



## Spinalcombo (Aug 10, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Evidently this is directed at me because I was the only one in this thread that asked if SoVerySoft's comments was about anything I posted.



Now now, lets not get all paranoid. You know full well you're not the only singer in the choir.  



Jack Skellington said:


> *Which isn't easy when the martyrs start popping out of the woodwork. *



Indeed, how dare anyone outside of your Dims clique voice an opinion contrary to one of snideness and contempt. Anyways...

Ann Marie, thank you very much for taking the time to address my rantings! Let it not be said that I do not appreciate the job the mods have to go through to try and keep this place under control.

Admittedly, I am somewhat of a casual observer to this place, I flitter in and out daily without so much as a peep, but that is not to say I don't notice certain themes as I meander through the boards.

People can argue til they're blue in the face about it all being harmless fun and their particular sense of humor, but, in my humble opinion, its a moot sentiment used to cover up a poor attitude towards those looking to express themselves on a section of the boards specifically designed for a particular type of discussion. 

One of the most over-used phrases going refers to keeping your mouth (or keyboard) quiet if you have nothing worthy to add. 

Personally I dont find the whole "Oh look everyone, another 'obvious' faker, I spotted them first, aren't I so clever, lets all mock them" attitude to be worthy of existence let alone mention. 

But enough rambling, again thank you for all that you do, and thank you for reading (well if you managed to get this far anyway). I'm going to slink back into obscurity as I think thats more than enough 'matyrism' for a forum career.

Toodle Pip ~ SC


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 10, 2007)

mossystate said:


> ...I understand the frustration of the mods. Lots of thread in this forum get that pile-on treatment. I guess I was kind of puzzled why this one in particular set off such a reprimand ( even understanding the reason for it ). Last pile-on that broke the camels' back?..if so...understood.



Actually, yes, along with the decision that we really need to address this, and make ourselves heard this time.




> Yes, it is easy to 'join the fun', and at least this one did not last for 25 pages, which had damned near all of Dims participating...



Ah, but it might have, had we not stepped in and said something.




> Now, I will be vigilant and more people will be as well. Veiled, or outright snark.. maybe Dims goes through cycles.



Thanks, Mossy, really. That's all we ask. And yep, cycles for sure. Just like real life.

I do appreciate the thoughtful discussion, everyone.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 10, 2007)

Spinalcombo said:


> Indeed, how dare anyone outside of your Dims clique voice an opinion contrary to one of snideness and contempt. Anyways...



Oh, yes, I have a clique. Hold on to that dream. If it wasn't for your screen name reminding me of the video game Killer Instinct (which is a really cool game), I would have really gotten mean.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 10, 2007)

Spinalcombo said:


> Indeed, how dare anyone outside of your Dims clique voice an opinion contrary to one of snideness and contempt. Anyways...
> 
> Admittedly, I am somewhat of a casual observer to this place, I flitter in and out daily without so much as a peep, but that is not to say I don't notice certain themes as I meander through the boards.
> 
> ...



I can see a theme at times, but I think in this case there may be some credibility to the jabs thrown here. My wife, who also has a pay site, is very careful not to mix her model persona with her "real" self. While I can't speak for her, her personal fantasies & such are usually kept between her & I (sorry, everyone). Her modeling is well thought out by both of us as to what her paysite members will find sexy and arousing. That being said, she has not considered posting here for anything other than encouraging people who are being true to themselves.

The fact that the OP has not returned here, to the best of my knowledge, to respond, also indicates that perhaps she was less interested in the responses, and more interested in the tittilation of her post, and its re$ult.

While I didn't post on the subject itself, I posted to add a bit of humor in an effort to dispel what may have become a verbal lynching. Honestly, I didn't think it was as rough as what you and the Mods may have thought.

Now, I will tell you in no uncertain terms, after being here on & off for almost 9 years, that there are no "cliques" that rush in to beat the hell out of someone, then go off on their own, waiting for their next "victim".

Here's how I view this thread:
1. OP posts what may or may not be an innocent question about whether she should gain.
2. Several people question the sincerity of the post, partly due to the insanity of preaching to the choir here (do you think anyone who frequents this board would tell her NOT to gain?), and prtly due to the discovery that she is a paystie model.
3. A few people make jokes, and a few defend the OP
4. It's dialogue.

Let me state I'm not part of any clique. In fact, I have had some very passionate discussion on the other boards with several of the posters in this thread. In spite of that, I will defend their posts here inasmuch as I agreed with what they have posted on this particular thread. 

It's kinda like a democracy here........I just think that the side who saw through the original post won the election..........so far. That side, by the way, is not an organized group, rather, a few people who seem to agree on this particular issue.

Your activity & posting, rather than crawling back into lurkdom, is the only thing that might tip the scale in another direction. I try to do that all of the time, and many dislike me for it. I've never viewed my detractors as an organized group that were out to get me.

I wish you would at least consider my points here.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd doubt you'd have asked that question in here unless you wanted to here a big, resounding "yes" so here it is:

Yes!!! Get as fat as you want!

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## Biglover (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I would say, to do as you see fit. What others think is NOT important, what you think, and how you feel is. After all, this is you we're talking about.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Platinum
You have a nice figure its okay to be overweight and all these stereotypes in this world is horrible making us feel bad when we're overweight and having people should just think about their words before they say them


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 21, 2007)

Pink said:


> Just tossing this in but not all of us pay-site girl post in areas other than the paysite board just to advertise our sites. Some do but not everyone. I recently posted a pic in the thread "show us your sexiest pic in clothes" and I really debated before doing that. Just for the reason that I don't want ppl to think I only contributed to draw in members. I did not post in the "show your sexiest nude pics" for the same reason.
> Me choosing to gain or not to has nothing to do with my site. It's my life just the same as someone who doesn't have a pay-site. I have gained quite a bit since I started out and it's more a thing of not feeling like I have to diet anymore to be pretty or accepted than it is anything to do with gaining more pounds or fans.



Here here Pink!!!
Yes I am definetly more active on the paysite board as I own several sites in which I advertise but I DO participate when I see fit on other boards. Sometimes I DO hesitate in participating because people think I am thinly veiling an advert of some sort.
I love the weight boards and for sure the FFA area, but still I get nasty emails telling me to 'go away'. Not very nice. 
Ive posted around Dimensions for YEARS. Its just not something I like doing because people like to get bitchy more and more these days.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 21, 2007)

Tori DeLuca said:


> Here here Pink!!!
> Yes I am definetly more active on the paysite board as I own several sites in which I advertise but I DO participate when I see fit on other boards. Sometimes I DO hesitate in participating because people think I am thinly veiling an advert of some sort.
> I love the weight boards and for sure the FFA area, but still I get nasty emails telling me to 'go away'. Not very nice.
> Ive posted around Dimensions for YEARS. Its just not something I like doing because people like to get bitchy more and more these days.



Well Tori I reckon you are a top chick and if people are telling you to go away they can just bloody go away themself. You can post wherever you damn please mate.
Susannah


----------



## passo (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi I definitely think that you should stay this way or a bit more if you cannot help it...you look gorgeous, I wish my wife could be like you, nice an curvy, she is too skinny!


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 21, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Well Tori I reckon you are a top chick and if people are telling you to go away they can just bloody go away themself. You can post wherever you damn please mate.
> Susannah



Hehehe I never said it stops me LOL It just gets old after awhile :kiss2:


----------



## bill36 (Aug 21, 2007)

troubadours said:


> you need to shut out all these people throwing advice at you and just do whatever you're comfortable with. i agree with everyone who says that if YOU want to gain for YOU then by all means, do it! it is your body and you should be happy with what you're doing. however, if your doctors or whatever want you to lose for a serious health reason, that should come first.



x2,your health is everything.with out it you have nothing.


----------



## bill36 (Aug 21, 2007)

Tori DeLuca said:


> Here here Pink!!!
> Yes I am definetly more active on the paysite board as I own several sites in which I advertise but I DO participate when I see fit on other boards. Sometimes I DO hesitate in participating because people think I am thinly veiling an advert of some sort.
> I love the weight boards and for sure the FFA area, but still I get nasty emails telling me to 'go away'. Not very nice.
> Ive posted around Dimensions for YEARS. Its just not something I like doing because people like to get bitchy more and more these days.



i could never get tired of you.:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 22, 2007)

Life is all about telling some people to fuck off. Whatever you do, whoever you are - you are going to have to give SOMEBODY the finger, there's just no way to avoid it. You have to sit down and figure out for yourself what you want to do, how you want to live, where that road will lead you and can you live with it. Once you figure out your course get your finger ready because somebody is going to have an issue with it no matter what it is. Just remember that it's their issue, not yours.


----------



## platinumpuzzy (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, begins my replies to MANY things that were said in response to my post. FIRST, to address those that claim my post was intended as a way of advertising my pay site I beg to differ. The photo is a candid photo with NO URL or request to COME SEE MY SITE. In no way, shape, form or fashion did I intend my post for attention. I asked a legit question with sincere curiosity for the opinions of those who surf this board. Being my first post, I found it QUITE interesting at the attacks that were made. 

Secondly, ofcourse I am going to do whatever I feel comfortable with. I opened up and asked a group of people I don't know for their opinions just to get an idea of what everyone else thinks about this topic. I was very surprised that something like this was even a turn on or topic. Thank you for those who gave me their honest opinion and advise on the actual topic instead of finding an alterior motive to my post. 

Third, thanks for those who welcomed me to the board. It's a great thing that I have tough skin.. for others who may be easily scared off - I hope that they find what they are looking for some where out there. 

As for my risque name, it's just a name. Geez... lighten up.


----------

